# need help on fence



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

While I was on the run from the Huricane, I was asked to work on a fence. But i need a little help with this one. My friends we are staying with have a split rail fence and need to add a 2x4 welded wire on the inside to keep a dog in the yard. My dilima is without altering the looks of the split rail fence gate, I have to run the wire fron the ground up. How do I do support the lower wire?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you want to have an "open" look, maybe you could use the tension bars that are used in chain link fencing and snake it through (weave) the wire mesh, and stake it into the ground.

Or how about adding another 2x4 @ ground level.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> If you want to have an "open" look, maybe you could use the tension bars that are used in chain link fencing and snake it through (weave) the wire mesh, and stake it into the ground.
> 
> Or how about adding another 2x4 @ ground level.
> 
> ...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Handyman said:


> Cabinetman I have the fence figured out, What I need is for the gate. I have to support the 2x4 welded wire that will hang down on the gate.




How about fabricating another wood section at the bottom of the gate, to border the wire mesh?


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Handyman
Well there is another way if you have access to a welder. If you were to sink eye bolts into the fence and then run re-barb through it and tack it with a weld to hold the bars. Then just attach the fencing to that. Or even using threaded rods and washers and nuts to hold them to the eye screws. Just one of the ways I would do it and you wont have to chance the look much with more wood

john


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Handyman: what about fashioning two more stakes like the two on either side of the opening? That is, give the gate a stake on each side of it. One would receive the hinges, the other would carry the latch. You would have four stakes within close proximity, but this would then give you the necessary rigidity to span the opening with pooch wire. Shorten them just enough to clear the ground. Tension the gate diagonally with a turnbuckle, and spray paint it to disguise it. 

Let us know what you come up with....

smitty


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the imput. What do you think about extending the gate uprights as in the picture.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Handyman said:


> Thanks for all the imput. What do you think about extending the gate uprights as in the picture.


that's kinda more or less what I was getting at....great use of graphics software to get your point accross....wish I had the ability!

smitty


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

smitty1967 said:


> that's kinda more or less what I was getting at....great use of graphics software to get your point accross....wish I had the ability!
> 
> smitty


 
Smitty You are going to laugh when I tell you how I did that. I take a picture with the digital camera, upload it to the computer using a card reader, and then open the picture in MS Paint and draw on the picture and then save it by clicking on the "save as". That way I still have the origanal. It is real easy. I do this all the time to show what a handrail will look like on a front porch, or a fence will look like next to a house. No fance software needed.


----------



## coolpete234 (Aug 13, 2008)

Clever stuff Handyman


----------



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

Handyman said:


> Smitty You are going to laugh when I tell you how I did that. I take a picture with the digital camera, upload it to the computer using a card reader, and then open the picture in MS Paint and draw on the picture and then save it by clicking on the "save as". That way I still have the origanal. It is real easy. I do this all the time to show what a handrail will look like on a front porch, or a fence will look like next to a house. No fance software needed.


That is the most awesome thing i have heard in weeks, very clever!!


----------



## jimcro55 (Apr 29, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> How about fabricating another wood section at the bottom of the gate, to border the wire mesh?


 
Your best bet with the wire mesh here is to use a mesh with a large opening so you are not altering the look of the original fence. I know Belleville Wire Cloth in New Jersey (www.bwire.com) had the best selection and prices when I was redoing my fence.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I hope its a Corgi or Pekingese, a Jack Russle or any medium sized dog would leap the rails in a blink.


----------

